# EOS and QLab



## Patch29 (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi so I have two questions but first let me tell you where I am at. 

So I just finished programming and running two dance shows. Both of them I ran from my Dell laptop via nomad and audio was run from a mac book pro on Q-Lab. A few years ago I ran qlab off an Ion but I am wondering if I can do it in reverse.

1) Instead of having to watch the time code on qlab for when to go to the next que, is there a way to trigger my nomad from qlab but with specific parts in the song triggering different ques? If so how? 

2) How do I link the mac with pc especially without being able to do this via midi time code? I remember we did use the OSCrouter but I did not configure it and that was with the old version of Q-lab. 



Thanks


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 28, 2018)

Ion can be triggered from QLab via timecode, OSC, MSC, MIDI note, and probably via UDP strings if you want to get creative with scripting. Of these, it sounds like OSC is the better option for your application.


Configure an OSC send port and an Ion receive port: use 3032 for TCP. Hunt up the manuals or tutorials that are readily available on ETC's site or Figure53's site, since Eos/QLab is a very common configuration.
Create a group cue that contains your audio cue and several OSC network cues. 
Set the delay time on the OSC cues to whenever you want them to happen in the song.
Execute the group cue and see what happens.
So what should your OSC strings look like? That depends a lot on how you have programmed the Ion. If all you want to do is go to the next cue then /eos/key/go wil do it for you. A somewhat safer approach would be to trigger explicit cues or isolate each song into it's own cue list and load that cue list on the main fader as one of the first actions in your OSC group cue. To fire an explicit cue the message is /eos/cue/#/fire for the master fader or #/# for an alternate cue list/cue number.

If all that sounds like greek then you might want to look for some YouTube videos.


----------



## Patch29 (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm actually on nomad.


----------



## Patch29 (Apr 29, 2018)

sk8rsdad said:


> Ion can be triggered from QLab via timecode, OSC, MSC, MIDI note, and probably via UDP strings if you want to get creative with scripting. Of these, it sounds like OSC is the better option for your application.
> 
> 
> Configure an OSC send port and an Ion receive port: use 3032 for TCP. Hunt up the manuals or tutorials that are readily available on ETC's site or Figure53's site, since Eos/QLab is a very common configuration.
> ...



Im actually on nomad and using two different computers with two different operating systems.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 30, 2018)

Patch29 said:


> Im actually on nomad and using two different computers with two different operating systems.



So? Are you having trouble setting up your networking?


----------



## Patch29 (Apr 30, 2018)

sk8rsdad said:


> So? Are you having trouble setting up your networking?



Haha yes I guess so the connection between nomad (on a PC) and Q-lab (on a mac).


----------

